# Will Uber/Lyft drop someone who drives with a local private ride share company?



## harvcel (Mar 30, 2019)

There is a local ride-share outfit in our city. It is a TNC (Transportation Network Company) because they require use of an app to drive and ride. They've been trying to get me to drive for them, but I refuse to do so. The problem is, unlike Uber/Lyft they do not offer any insurance coverage (huge red flag). I have researched many insurance companies and they will not cover a driver for a TNC that doesn't offer its own coverage. It would not be feasible for me to get commercial ins. because of the cost. I feel that most of the drivers for this company are not properly covered (thinking they are). It's irritating because since they are not Uber or Lyft, they feel they can enter the airport and solicit rides. Open to any and all input! Thanks!


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

You're an independent contractor. You can do whatever you want.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Hard to imagine a city manager licensing a business to operate as a TNC without proper insurance. Have you checked to see if the company is licensed in your city? Drop a dime on them.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

IF true that the company does not have insurance coverage, there is a very good chance it does not have official authority either. 

I would stay away, far away, from them.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

harvcel said:


> There is a local ride-share outfit in our city. It is a TNC (Transportation Network Company) because they require use of an app to drive and ride. They've been trying to get me to drive for them, but I refuse to do so. The problem is, unlike Uber/Lyft they do not offer any insurance coverage (huge red flag). I have researched many insurance companies and they will not cover a driver for a TNC that doesn't offer its own coverage. It would not be feasible for me to get commercial ins. because of the cost. I feel that most of the drivers for this company are not properly covered (thinking they are). It's irritating because since they are not Uber or Lyft, they feel they can enter the airport and solicit rides. Open to any and all input! Thanks!


As pax collector stated you can drive for who ever you like you are not an employee and you use your own car.



Older Chauffeur said:


> Hard to imagine a city manager licensing a business to operate as a TNC without proper insurance. Have you checked to see if the company is licensed in your city? Drop a dime on them.


That's why you carry rideshare insurance.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

peteyvavs said:


> That's why you carry rideshare insurance.


Please do not confuse people and post incorrect information.

To clarify, there is no such thing as a "Ridesahre Insurance Policy".

There are "Personal Vehicle(Auto) Insurance Liability" policies and there are "Commercial Vehicle Insurance Liability" policies.

A TNC company must have a Commercial Vehicle Insurance Liability policy WITH passenger endorsement.

Somebody who wants to transport passengers for hire without using a TNC company must have a Commercial Vehicle Insurance Liability policy WITH passenger endorsement.

Somebody who does a rideshare service such as Uber or Lyft and has a Personal Vehicle(Auto) Insurance Liability policy will also have to have (with very view exceptions) a Rideshare Rider onto that Personal Vehicle(Auto) Insurance Liability policy which allows them to use the covered vehicle for rideshare purposes which are otherwise expressly disallowed under the policy.

This entire thread is about a TNC that purportedly DOES NOT HAVE a Commercial Vehicle Insurance Liabity Policy WITH passenger endorsement as stated by the OP.

IF a TNC DOES NOT HAVE a Commercial Vehicle Insurance Liability policy WITH passenger endorsement AND a driver transporting passengers UNDER that TNC DOES NOT HAVE a full Commercial Vehicle Insurance Liability policy WITH passenger endorsement, there is "0" ZERO insurance coverage for any party in that scenario. A Personal Vehicle(Auto) Insurance Liability policy EVEN WITH a Rideshare Rider on it will provide absolutely NO coverage.


----------

